# Physically Prep



## McPrepared (Oct 27, 2008)

Do any of you guys _physically_ prepare yourself in anyway?


----------



## Copacetic (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I do what I can to keep most of my food storage on me at all times...i.e. in the form of lipids. For some of you, this is FAT.  I try to have on my person at least two spare tires.  I also keep what I like to call 'fix-a-flat' (canned whipped cream and cheeze whiz to most of you) on hand and ready for emergencies. That's just the way I 'roll'! lol 
Actually, this is important. As I get older and the trips to the border (Taco Bell) get more plentiful -due to lack of time- it gets harder and harder to even have basic cardio. My work is heavy. I need more winded excercise. Most of it comes in the form of paintball. We have a paintball team and play on it as well. This is the cardio for me.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

McPrepared said:


> Do any of you guys _physically_ prepare yourself in anyway?


Hunt, Fish, Garden, work on my Jeep junk, work a paying job...
Who has time for 'Physical Fitness' with all that going on?


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I work in an office so when I get home as the wife allows I try to remain outdoors. Working in the garage on the Jeep or some wood project. Don't do any weightlifting though I probably should.


----------



## Frank (Oct 23, 2008)

McPrepared said:


> Do any of you guys _physically_ prepare yourself in anyway?


 Yes, I keep up with my basic stretching and muscle toning exercises
it helps that my business's require me to keep up with the boy's can't let the employees see a bigger belly on the the boss then they have. 6' with a 31" waist and 180 pounds total I know slightly over weight by the government scale i should only weight 176 to be at there ideal weight.

It works for me!


----------



## Lowdown3 (Oct 28, 2008)

My son and I run 3-4 times a week. Usually it's a mile, sometimes slightly more. It's through the woods on our private property so I'm able to carry some gear and a rifle while we run. I can't tell you how many times we've run into wild dogs. First time that happened they ran at us, luckily I was armed. 

Other than that, we do pushups regularly and a fair amount of physical labor around the homestead. 

Lowdown3


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I ride a bike and lift weights 5-6 hrs/wk and sometimes lift lots of batteries at work. With work and 3 boys, I don't have time for much more.


----------



## safetyhappy (Oct 20, 2008)

I take the stairs not the elevator unless I have to because I'm carrying heavy equipment (don’t' care for elevators anyway). Try to get at least a 1/2 hour walk in daily. Need to get out with my backpack to practice walking with the weight again sometime.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

other than the basic homesteading via primitive means in the mountains, i dont do much

Many have suggested we start a fat farm clinic here on the homestead that way we get the chores done for us and get paid for helping them with the battle

Copacetic , wanna come roll with us  The border is approximately 10 miles one way all down hill


----------



## b.o.f.h. (Nov 6, 2008)

I work out before I go to sleep so I build muscle while sleeping


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

There is a report out I saw on REDDIT that says stretching is actually counter productive research is showing.


----------



## littledonny (Nov 6, 2008)

But if you don't stretch don't you get that condition to where your arms are all stuck 3 inches away from your body at all times (like the guys at the beach trying to walk like a tough guy)


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Working with your own body weight has a lot more benefits than weightlifting, stretching only, etc. General health, dealing with stress, exertion in fight/flight, and even psycho health. Google:
Crossfit
Marine Corps Daily 16
Matt Furey
Kettlebells

Start slow, go at your OWN pace, pick what works for you.


----------



## leprechaun (Nov 17, 2008)

Do you have a link to that reddit?


----------



## sheDaisy (Nov 17, 2008)

leprechaun said:


> Do you have a link to that reddit?


I would like to it as well. I love stretching and Yoga.


----------



## Ones&Zeros (Dec 12, 2008)

McPrepared said:


> Do any of you guys _physically_ prepare yourself in anyway?


I work nights, sit at a desk, and don't sleep very well. I seldom get more than 3 - 4 hours a day. To offset the fatigue, I usually run three miles a few times a week. I'm also a student of Tai Kwon Do and Krav Maga, and I train 2 - 3 days a week time permitting. Daily training is a habit that I never lost when I left the Army. The TKD is primarily to retain my flexibility and prevent muscle atrophy. That, in turn, helps to keep me pain free. At 42, I don't compete anymore and surely wouldn't want to test my skills at my age.


----------

